# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μια βοήθεια με interlogix/caddx NX4

## vortex

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να αλλάξω κωδικούς χρήστη και εγκαταστατη στον συναγερμό (interlogix NX4) αλλά δε θυμάμαι πως, και τα εγχειρίδια που βρίσκω λένε για *5 κ.ο.κ. αλλά εμένα δε κάνει τίποτα με *5. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι για να βάλεις Πχ κωδικό 1234 ήθελε αστεράκια ανάμεσα σε κάθε ψηφίο, δηλαδή *1*2*3*4 πράγμα που δε βλέπω στα manual που έχω βρει... 
Κωδικό εγκαταστατη έχω και μπαίνει σε προγραμματισμό με *8 (κωδικό). Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος ? Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

